# 1 free betta drawing!!!!



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm Trying a new drawing style and working on drawing bettas, so that's why I'm only doing one drawing. If its good, and both me and whoever I do It for are satisfied, I may do more later. I will poat a picture of a betta I did earlier later today if I can.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

please could you do igneel i don't have many drawings of him. i would really like a drawings of him


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Uh YEAH!!!! I'll have it done as soon as I can! Also, I'm going to do the second picture, so I cam start easy!!!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok, here's the rough draft I did. I got bored, so I shaded it and all. I can do the shading between the body, and fins if you want?? I of course will use COLOR. I had to do it in desperate photos because I couldn't turn off the stupid flash.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

its coming along well so far yes i would like shading between the body and fins please.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok!! That was really, and I mean REALLY fast - well for my standards- but after a few hours, I finally finished it!! I will post a pic as soon as get my technology all figured out...


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Beautiful sketch. I'm excited to see your final version!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

You'll have to forgive me, but the photos are too big, and the stupid computer - well its not that stupid.- couldn't semd... I will have to wait until later today when I'm back at home to work on sending that and posting... Sorry its taking so long.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Also, because yesterday I finished the rough draft so fast, I'm willing to do a few more. 

I have 5 new spots open!!! Get them while there here!!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

That's really good for a rough sketch. I love his face. It has a very...playful look to it. The way a betta should be. I am looking forward to seeing the final results.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Also, I managed to get a full pic of the rough draft on my album on my page. The album Is titled " my artwork" and it is the cover.yep. that's how much trouble I'm having with all this stupid technology...


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

If you're opening slots, could you draw Pontus, please? He just passed away, and I would love some art of him.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Sure I can! I'll try to have it done today, or tomorrow


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok, just done with The rough draft, and like the other one, I poster it on my "my art!!!!" Photobook. It's the cover page.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

But it isn't exactly my best work. I still have a LOT to fix about it, but just in case you wanted to know how it was going so far.


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

It looks great! Thank you so much! I look forward to seeing the final version.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm a little tired today, but I got most of it done. I just have to finish the color. And the scales were such a pain! but I'm satisfied. I can tell the color will be difficult though.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

My most sincerest of apologys for the wait, but here you go indigo!! And I couldn't get the flash off, so that's why those two fins at the bottom look so pale. And it's smeared because I used oil pastels to blend the color better.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

alwaysaBettaLover said:


> My most sincerest of apologys for the wait, but here you go indigo!! And I couldn't get the flash off, so that's why those two fins at the bottom look so pale. And it's smeared because I used oil pastels to blend the color better.
> 
> View attachment 142826



I love it you've done a beautiful job on him seeing art of this little guy always makes me really happy:-D
Thank You:yourock:


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Aww thanks


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is yours haleigh!!!! And sorry the quality of the picture is so bad...


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you so much! I love it! I really appreciate it!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, your welcome!!


----------

